# Orion HCCA 250r Repair



## deshroud (Apr 26, 2016)

I have an Orion HCCA 250r that stopped working a few years ago. Does anyone know someone in or around Chicago that can repair it? 

Thanks!


----------



## wa0zog (Aug 26, 2010)

They're not around the Chicago area, unfortunately, but I've used Freeman's Car Audio for all of the repair on my Hafler equipment and been exceedingly happy with the results. Even when I thought I had one piece that was a goner, they resurrected it and got it functional again. Just be sure to double box and insure that goldmine of yours and you should be fine. Be aware that they are often snowed under with work, so it pays to call ahead and find out what kind of timeframe you might be looking at. Hope that helps!


----------



## deshroud (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks! I emailed Orion and I'm waiting for them to get back to me. If all else fails I'll send it out to Freeman's.


----------



## wa0zog (Aug 26, 2010)

deshroud said:


> Thanks! I emailed Orion and I'm waiting for them to get back to me. If all else fails I'll send it out to Freeman's.




Sounds good. If you need any contact info for Freeman's, let me know and I'll check with my buddy there to make sure I have what they prefer to have posted on the forum available for you. That way I can get you in touch with them without causing any issues for anyone.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Freeman in NC is excellent. They just repaired my us acoustic zed usx1000f

Jason Gibson
Service Manager
Freeman’s Car Stereo
6500 East Independence Blvd.
Charlotte, NC 28212
(704)-398-2206


----------



## wa0zog (Aug 26, 2010)

Perfect. That's exactly who o always talk to! Jason is a top-notch individual and great to work with.


----------

